
Show HN: Serving my blog completely from RAM - satran
https://satran.in/b/i_serve_this_site_from_ram
======
satran
Author here. Just out of curiosity, why isn’t there much talk about serving
simple sites from memory? Usually people talk about serving static HTML using
NGINX and let the kernel page cache handle it. I wouldn’t assume it is
complexity. As some one here, [https://kieran.ie/loading-a-website-from-
ram/](https://kieran.ie/loading-a-website-from-ram/), used a ram disk and
NGINX to serve it.

------
schneiderscode
Cool idea and sounds like a fun project! However, Github pages has supported
HTTPS for a while [1]. Personally, I like free over a cup of coffee any day.

[1] [https://github.blog/2018-05-01-github-pages-custom-
domains-h...](https://github.blog/2018-05-01-github-pages-custom-domains-
https/)

~~~
satran
:) well hope my Go skills are better than my searching skills. It was a fun
project.

